# Is anyone interesting in FreeBSD on MK802/803?



## ORTO-DOX (Dec 8, 2012)

Good day!
There is a wonderful mini-pc (like famous Raspberry Pi) *MK803*
That device is much better (as I think and as I see) than R-Pi.
It works with Android system, but I don't need pc with android. I want to buy that device and setup FreeBSD on it.
So I see that R-Pi now is closed to work with FreeBSD, can that work help supporting other mini-pc like MK803?


----------



## vaibhavyagnik (Mar 9, 2013)

*W*ith a 16GB memory card, it would be nice to have it as a web server*.*


----------



## andrew@ (Mar 12, 2013)

A quick look at the MK803 indicates it has an Amlogic AML8726-M SoC. This chip is unsupported on FreeBSD, and it appears to be lacking documentation. Because of this it would be difficult to get a port to the MK803.


----------

